# Posting from the road....



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello All,

I am departing on a well needed leave on May 19. My travels will take me to Washington, D.C. (twice), Princeton, NJ, NYC for a much anticipated sojourn at the PCNY, and then down to the Greater Atlanta Metro Area (GAMA) for the remainder.

My wife and son are fans of the tasting menu, so full reports from Eleven Madison Park and Pineapple and Pearls will be forthcoming. For balance, BBQ reviews will also be...on the menu.

My goal is to try to return to post no more than 5 lbs heavier than when I left.

Admirable.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

May your travels be safe and your stops along the way, enjoyable!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Having eaten at EMP numerous times I would suggest that 5 lbs may be conservative considering your other dining choices!
The tasting menu really is a splendid way to pass 3.5 hours, which flies by!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I've never really experienced one but after watching a couple of documentaries on _Osteria Francesca_ in Modena, I'm giving the idea serious consideration.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I did a tasting menu at Le Cirque and it was stunning. Unfortunately, shortly afterwards the octogenarian owner fell at his house in Italy and was gone for over a year. It went downhill quickly without his supervision.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

If you haven't done the Southern Special at Mary Mac's Tea Room, that would be my suggestion for Atlanta. While it's not a tasting menu, you get a great variety of food and plenty of it. The cinnamon rolls and fried chicken in particular are killer. If you are into pizza, both Antico and Ammazza are pretty delicious and I say that having grown up in Connecticut.

Safe travels and enjoy the weight gain!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

cellochris said:


> If you haven't done the Southern Special at Mary Mac's Tea Room, that would be my suggestion for Atlanta. While it's not a tasting menu, you get a great variety of food and plenty of it. The cinnamon rolls and fried chicken in particular are killer. If you are into pizza, both Antico and Ammazza are pretty delicious and I say that having grown up in Connecticut.
> 
> Safe travels and enjoy the weight gain!


Have visited Mary Mac's on several occasions, a great suggestion and a nice throw back for certain. Atlanta's food scene has become so trendy that I don't know the city any longer. I enjoy the old historic dining spots, even if they have fallen in standards. Trader Vics in the Hilton is a hidden gem. It is one of the few TVs left. The Sun Dial at the top of the P'tree Plaza is a great view of the city. The old Colonnade on Cheshire Bridge is also a nostalgic spot. And there is always the Varsity for a non-heart healthy binge.

One can find excellent trendy food in any city. I like hitting the quintessential Atlanta spots.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

I always enjoyed Bacchanalia at Star provisions, though I must admit to not having tried the new location, so perhaps that should be added to the Atlanta visit?
It saddens me that Houston has a very poor food scene for a city of its size.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Isn't Houston the home of Viet-Cajun? From what I've seen on cooking shows I found it intriguing.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> Isn't Houston the home of Viet-Cajun? From what I've seen on cooking shows I found it intriguing.


That is the claim, though disputed by various other cities (LA and NO particularly). 
Don't get me wrong, there is some very good food to be found in Houston if you search hard, but as the countries 4th largest city, its food scene is not in the same league as some of the cities mentioned in this thread.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

The Atlanta food scene is incredibly diverse. Lots of hipster-influenced spots opening up... complete with tattoo covered chefs.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

When I saw Mary Mac’s mentioned, I said out loud “no! Colonnade!”

I love Trader Vic’s, although Tongo Hiti is no longer the house band.

Atlas at the St. Regis does a tasting menu and its elaborate and interesting without being pretentious. It’s expensive, of course.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I didn't know that there was a Trader Vic's outside of Honolulu anymore. I may have to do some 'Net searching to find one somewhere I go frequently. I am of the generation that really loves Vic's. No one makes a Mai Tai like Vic's. There used to be one in Portland but, alas, it is gone.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> I didn't know that there was a Trader Vic's outside of Honolulu anymore. I may have to do some 'Net searching to find one somewhere I go frequently. I am of the generation that really loves Vic's. No one makes a Mai Tai like Vic's. There used to be one in Portland but, alas, it is gone.


There is a TV at the Ritz Carlton in Manama, Bahrain, but it is best to give it a pass. I have visited it.

The TV in Atlanta is very cool because it is essentially hidden away in the basement of a convention hotel. It is permeated by the smell of decades of wood fired cooking and the decor is like going into a time machine.

https://tradervicsatl.com/

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

There is a Trader Vics in the Park Lane Hilton. I haven’t been in a little while, but I used to enjoy it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

After checking the company website, it seems that the only ones left in the U.S. are Atlanta and Emeryville (Bay Area) California. Most of the rest are in the Middle East. This is interesting . . .


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

derum said:


> There is a Trader Vics in the Park Lane Hilton. I haven't been in a little while, but I used to enjoy it.


Only go there if your hair is perfect.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Sunday, May 20. Luncheon

Martin's Tavern, Georgetown


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Sunday, May 20, afternoon oysters.

Le Diplomate, DC


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Monday, May 21, dinner

The Palm, DC


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Wednesday, May 23, dinner, A Rakes Progress, The Line Hotel, DC


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

In an old church?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> In an old church?


Yep. A great building.

https://www.thelinehotel.com/dc/

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Great pictures BSR, but How was it? Let us know how you enjoyed the food!
I know restaurant critic is not in your job description but........


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

derum said:


> Great pictures BSR, but How was it? Let us know how you enjoyed the food!
> I know restaurant critic is not in your job description but........


Will provide reviews. Mostly book marking at the moment till I can get a chance to catch up.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

The Palm isn’t the same since Tommy retired.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Miket61 said:


> The Palm isn't the same since Tommy retired.


The steak was excellent!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

A Rakes Progress was excellent and the prices were not bad. I had the trout, which was excellent.

https://www.thelinehotel.com/dc/venues/

We had dinner with friends at Cordoroy in DC on Friday eve. It was really excellent. $70 tasting menu, cocktails and two bottles of wine set us back $250per couple. The tuna tartar and the scallops and grits were knock outs.

We went to Succotash for brunch on Saturday in DC. I was very suspect about their spin on trad Southern cooking. The collards with pork and kimchi were remarkable.The pulled pork was top notch as well. I found the apple pie milk shake I had for puds to be too sweet.

https://succotashrestaurant.com/

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Martins Tavern in Georgetown is my headquarters when in DC. It is just down the street from the home office in Foggy Bottom and I spend a lot of time in G'town.

Martins has been family owned since 1933 and they have had many of the same staff since I first visited in 2012. The place has not changed since it opened and it has a great family vibe with a very diverse clientele. The menu is comfort food and they do it well.

https://www.martinstavern.com/

I had never visited Le Diplomate before. My son was staying in the neighborhood so we decided to drop in for afternoon drinks. The champagne was cold as were the oysters which were excellent. It is an old DC institution and I will certainly return for a full seafood meal.

https://lediplomatedc.com/?utm_sour...medium=Website Button&utm_campaign=Washington

We hit Compass Rose just around the corner from Le Diplomate for dinner on Thursday. The menus is based on street food from around them world. A very diverse menu and some excellent Georgian wine. The pork tacos are a must.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice one BSR. Glad you seemed to enjoy them all!
I am most intrigued by Compass Rose, and it’s location near Le Diplomate means an upcoming visit to DC may turn out better than anticipated!
Thanks!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

derum said:


> Nice one BSR. Glad you seemed to enjoy them all!
> I am most intrigued by Compass Rose, and it's location near Le Diplomate means an upcoming visit to DC may turn out better than anticipated!
> Thanks!


My wife and kids spend a lot of time doing background research/recon prior to dining out so we rarely encounter a failed meal. My wife is the "Queen of the Tasting Menu" and my son has his finger on the pulse of trendy places. His upcoming move to NYC should be a dining windfall and a financial disaster for our family.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

NYC has 3 of my favorite 5 restaurants in the USA, as well as many other, fantastic places to eat, which I'm sure you, or more importantly, your good lady know well.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Back at the home office today. Martins Tavern, Georgetown. Off to Princeton in the am.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Rain delay at the Princeton P'rade celebration today. Sheltering in the Icahn Labs.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Princeton Class of 2018!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

The Dinky Bar #thedrinky Princeton University.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Shots out my son's dorm room window. Nice to see what I have been paying for.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Bar of the Nassau Inn, Princeton, NJ on a very hot and muggy afternoon.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Afternoon festivities at PU.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Brunch today at Agricola, Princeton.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> View attachment 22182
> Bar of the Nassau Inn, Princeton, NJ on a very hot and muggy afternoon.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Please tell me that bar has no TV's! Heaven!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

This morning, 9:14 am, commencement commences at Princeton.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson:

AskAndy may send you out on the road periodically *just *to take photos of bars!!!!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Heck, I believe that a coffee table book of such photos has considerable commercial potential. I'd buy it.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Andy said:


> Mr. B. Scott Robinson:
> 
> AskAndy may send you out on the road periodically *just *to take photos of bars!!!!


My wife would likely object to turning this into an organised undertaking!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My wife would likely object to turning this into an organised undertaking!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


My dear BSR'
It already is.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Heck, I believe that a coffee table book of such photos has considerable commercial potential. I'd buy it.


...add me to that list of potential purchasers. Mr. B. Scott Robinson is proving himself to be particularly skilled with his Kodak.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Last nights dinner at EMP, NYC. What an amazing space.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Last nights dinner at EMP, NYC. What an amazing space.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


and the food ain't too shabby either


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

derum said:


> and the food ain't too shabby either


The wine list is ridiculous. The sommelier was top notch.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

At Princeton Ivy Club yesterday for the members graduation reception.

I didn't located the ghost of F. Scott Fitzgerald, but many spirits were about the place.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Me, just now. Trump Hotel, Washington DC. Very impressed by the space at the bar.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Really, Mr. R., my sincerest compliments on the mustache.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> Really, Mr. R., my sincerest compliments on the mustache.


I didn't blow dry it today, so it is particularly perky!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. Robinson you seem to live an Ian Flemingesque lifestyle. Bully for you. And yes, that stache' is off the charts.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Trump Hotel atrium DC. A very nice space in the "Disrik".

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Another from last weeks EMP visit and two from Pineapple and Pearls in DC last night.

Off to Atlanta today, broke but well fed.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The 'well fed' is the important part.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> The 'well fed' is the important part.


As we say down south, "I'm fuller than a tick!"

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Not intending to derail member B. Scott Robinson's thread, but, in the wee hours of the morrow, the wife and I will be departing on our own excursion, traveling by auto to northern points in Michigan to participate in a military base reunion, visit a litany of friends and relatives along the way. On the return trip we intend to visit thee old stomping grounds in Hoosierville, spend some time with our one of our daughters and her family and hopefully, while transiting Kentucky and Tennessee, avail ourselves of a distillery tour (or two)! As seems to be my nature, I don't do much posting while in a travel status, but will try to look in on the site on at least an occasional basis.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Sawyer? I visited there a few years ago. I hit Chicago, South Bend, Grand Rapids, Traverse City, Mackinaw Island, Isle Royal NP and Green Bay on a similar trip. A great family trip and beautiful country. 

Enjoy!

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Is in the Atlanta airport on the first leg of my journey back to Pakistan. Is there such a thing as a “beautiful airport”? The Dulles terminal is remarkable as well as the old TWA terminal at JFK. Do any others come to mind?

This week will see my family dispersing with my son starting his job in NYC, my daughter moving to Atlanta and my wife returning to Bangkok. 

It willbe good to get back to work Making ‘merica Great Again! Thanks for following my holiday journey!



Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Try flying through Portland some time. Just lovely.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Menara in Marrakech is one of the most beautiful.
Tiny airport though.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

10 am, the roach infested McGettagans Irish Pub in the Dubai Airport.

The Guinness is roach free.

Cheers,

BSR


----------

